# MINIMUM AGE FOR APPOINTMENT AS A POLICE OFFICER



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Sorry to those who thought they could get on before their 21st birthday.


Chapter 467 of the Acts of 2004 


AN ACT INCREASING THE MINIMUM AGE FOR APPOINTMENT AS A POLICE OFFICER.

Whereas, The deferred operation of this act would tend to defeat its purpose, which is to increase the minimum age for appointment of police officers, therefore it is hereby declared to be an emergency law, necessary for the immediate preservation of the public convenience. 

Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives in General Court assembled, and by the authority of the same, as follows: 

SECTION 1. Section 10 of chapter 22C of the General Laws, as appearing in the 2002 Official Edition, is hereby amended by striking out, in line 26, the word "nineteenth" and inserting in place thereof the following figure:- twenty-first. 

SECTION 2. Section 58 of chapter 31 of the General Laws, as so appearing, is hereby amended by striking out, in lines 18 and 19, the words "or police officer". 

SECTION 3. The second paragraph of said section 58 of said chapter 31, as so appearing, is hereby amended by adding the following sentence:- No person shall be eligible to take an examination for orignal appointment to the position of police officer in any city or town if he will not have reached his twenty-first birthday on or before the final date for the filing of applications for such examination, as so stated. 

SECTION 4. Section 64 of said chapter 31, as so appearing, is hereby amended by striking out, in line 14, the word "nineteenth" and inserting in the place thereof the following figure:- twenty-first. 

SECTION 5. Notwithstanding any general or special law to the contrary, no person who has not reached his twenty-first birthday shall be appointed for the first time as a public safety officer in the division of law enforcement of the department of fisheries, wildlife and recreational vehicles or a campus police officer at a state or community college. The minimum age restriction for original appointment to said positions in effect before the effective date of this act shall apply to persons who have completed a competitive examination for said position before the effective date of this act. 

SECTION 6. Section 10 of chapter 22C of the General Laws in effect before the effective date of this act shall apply to any person who has completed a competitive examination for appointment to the state police before the effective date of this act. 

Approved January 5, 2005.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

So this means anyone who is not 21 on the date of the next police exam cannot take it?


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

You have to be 21 to even apply for the exam, it doesnt matter if you will be 21 on the day of the exam or not.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I applied for the exam, and i'm only 20. It was still accepted. Any suggestions?


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Call the Human Resource Department in Boston


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah I did do that. Does anyone think that I'll get my money back? I am stupid for even signing up without reading the entire thing. My birthday is 17 days after the exam, which is why I'm kind of mad about that whole thing. I won't even get the results until around November, so I would be 21 for 6 months....better luck in 2 years I guess.


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Does anybody else see this as being ridiculous? I applied for this exam knowing that I would not be able to get hired until I was 21. I think that this should be obvious to everyone, you need to be 21 to get a job. I was told by many officers to take the test anyway, so I could know what it's like and be used to the questions. I don't see any reason why they needed to change the age from 19 to 21 to be eligible for the test.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

They changed it from 19 to 21 because you have to be 21 to get your license to carry. I think it's a good idea. I wouldn't imagine being 19 and being a police officer. I think it's kind of stupid that you have to be 21 to take the test , just because my birthday is 17 days after the test. But sh*t happens...deal with it and move on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

I thought you could take it at 19 but have to be 21 at apointment date?


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

They changed it in Jan. to 21 in order to take the test.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

latest updates:

http://www.mass.gov/hrd/employment/em_civil_service/civil_service_examinations.htm#po2005

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/seslaw05/sl050012.htm


----------

